# LF: Ottos



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, just putting this thread out there and seeing if anyone has otto catfish. Looking for like 1-2.

Thanks Rocky


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure about ottos form other members...but think April has some at her store...and Island pets store has them i think..both sponsors of our forum...also north america aquarium and king eds usually have them...but gotta be careful with ottos..they are sensitive to water conditions and all...make sure they are well fed too because some pet stores for some reason dun feed them enough


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

$2 at PJ's pet in richmond. cheapest. or go kind ed's selling for $2.99 each


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I went to King eds today. Had Notinnnnnnnnnnnn  but Yeah just wondering if anyone here was selling them or giving them away.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

bump bump bumpppppp... anyone have any??????


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

aprils just advertised that she got some in I think


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw that too! Just wondering if anyone on the forum was selling any or trading or giving away.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Ottos*

Roger's Aquatics on Scott Rd. @ 81st in Surrey- Delta almost always has Ottos - around $2. good size - not 'babies'.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

April has some...think she said she got some in...and yah i think rogers might have some too(dunno..been a while since i been there)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/apri...leopoldis-german-rams-ottos-etc-arrived-5524/


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aprils is a little to far away from where I live in New west. IPU is a little closer


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I was at Island Pets Unlimited in Burnaby at 8:00pm they still had some left


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

bowman: you're in luck! save on the gas as well.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Virual How much were they there?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

lol good question I don't know, just know I seen them there lol


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks friend, I will phone them up tomorrow!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

King Ed's with ottos is always hit and miss.
Also i find they die a bit too easily even when the parameters are perfect. The ones i got from IPU are great though


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i second you on that neven. i thought i was the only one having issues with them when purchased from the said lfs.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

billion at petland in langley thre like $3.70 or around that or 10 for like 3-4


-Mike


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah I bit the bullet and bought it for 3.99 at IPU. I asked if they matched competitor prices but they said only on equipment. Which I was kind of like hmmmmmmmmm...okkkk


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

make sure u feed them well...if theres not enough algae...feed them algae tabs..or blanched vegs(cuke..zuch..yada)...sometimes at the some lfs, the ottos are starved not well fed(not saying IPU are not feeding them or anything) but it happens...sometimes its a reason why they dun last too long(on top of the water parameter sensitivity)


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah thanks, I have already have one and he is doing great


----------

